# Speaking of sewing machines - re adjustment



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

My mother was gifted an old Singer 5808C sewing machine and it seems to work well except there is something strange going on with the stitches.

When I sew a seam, the bottom of the stitches look fine (there are no loops sticking out), but the top of it just looks like a thread is laying there. It does not go down to meet the bobbin thread. It looks like you could just grab one end and yank it out. (I will get a photograph the next time I am over at her house).

I have moved the tension all around and that does not seem to make a difference. I have unthreaded the machine and re-threaded it according to directions. I have tried using different types of needles and thread, still not working right.

Anybody have any ideas? Thanks a bunch.

donsgal


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Are you threading it with the presser foot up, if not try that as it changes the "grab" the tension disks have on the thread.

then if that's okay

there is a little screw on the bobbin casing that will allow you to increase it's tension slightly.

From what you describe, it sounds as if the top has too much tension and the bottom not enough to cause a balance.

Angie


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

go ask the shade tree mechanics at

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/wefixit/

and their second group

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/mechstash/


----------



## madcreations (Sep 28, 2007)

go get a piece of paper and a pencil and write this down to keep with your machine, 


thread lies straight along the upper surface of the fabric,
upper thread too tight
or
bobbin thread too loose

thread lies straight along the bottom surface of the fabric, 
upper thread too loose
or
boobin thread too tight


don't mess with the bobbin tension until you have tried everything with the top, and that includes rethreading the whole machine, both bottom and top. if you do mess with the bobbin, be sure to only give it tiny tiny adjustments, with bobbin case type machines, the screw turn should be about 1 hour turn at a time, a little more time consuming, but will be easier to not get totally out of whack.


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

madcreations has it right on the money.

I will add this to give you a good starting point.

With the foot down, pull the needle thread straight out from the eye. It should have just enough tension to bend the needle very slightly before pulling through.
As I stated above, that is a good starting point. Use madcreations' post after that.


----------

